# Linux u Windows



## Schluwel (10. März 2009)

Also Leute ich hab vor mir auf meine 2. noch nicht vorhandene Partition Debian draufzumachen. Allerdings möchte ich nicht den Bootmanager am Anfang benutzen sondern diesen nur aufrufen wenn ich z.B eine bestimmte Taste drücke. Kann man sowas machen/wenn ja wie macht man das.
Auserdem wüsst ich gerne wie ich größere Partitionen machen kann als Vista mir dat sagt.. 37 GB find ich en bissel pummelig^^


----------



## Bauer87 (11. März 2009)

Du kannst Debian mit de Windows-Bootloader laden, wenn du das willst. Frag mich aber nicht, wie man den bedient. Wird aber wohl in der Dokumentation dazu stehen.
Ansonsten: Du kannst auch Grub so einstellen, dass es Windows bootet, wenn du keine Taste drückst. Ganz ohne Bootloader startet im übrigen kaum ein Betriebssystem (außer Linux mit nem Openfirmware-BIOS und andere Exoten).

Zur Partitionierung: Wenn Vista dir nicht mehr anbietet, ist vielleicht einfach nicht mehr verfügbar?Ansonsten kannst du es ja auch mit Gparted versuchen. Wobei 37GB eigentlich dicke Reichen. Es sei denn, du willst damit Filme sammeln. Ich habe auf meiner HDD auch nur 10 GB belegt, wenn man mal von Spielen und Filmen absieht. Du musst auch bedenken, dass das Betriebssystem keine 15GB braucht, sondern nur etwa 1GB (plus Swap). Das macht schon ne Menge aus.


----------



## fenguri (11. März 2009)

Alternativ kannst du Grub auf ein Usbstick oder einer Memorycard installtieren, musst dann halt nur von dem Booten wenn Debian starten willst. 

Zu deinem Vista problem kann ich dir leider nichts sagen, habe es noch nie benutz.
Verstehe jetzt auch ehrlich gesagt nicht wie du das meinst.
Ansonsten bist du natuerlich mit einem Partitionierer gut beraten, alà gparted.

Von wegen der groesse der Debian installation muss ich Bauer87 mal wiedersprechen.
Bei einer minimal installtion gehen nur wenige Hundert MB drauf, installierst du jetzt den komplette Gnome Desktop sind das schon gut und gerne 3 GB.
Fuer den Anfang plane ruhig so um die 10 GB fuer / ein + plus 1 GB swap, kommst ja immer drauf an was du alles installieren moechtest und so hast du halt noch etwas Luft falss der dir der Platz ausgeht. Bleibt aber auch die Frage ob du nur 2 partitionen willst oder mehrere, also / + swap oder / swap + home etc. Solltest du die Linux Partition so klein wie moeglich halten wollen, schau die mal LVM an.

ciaoooo


----------



## Bauer87 (11. März 2009)

Ich nutze halt XFCE. Aber tatsächlich waren das bei mir sehr wenig. Musste grade feststellen, dass ich auch noch kein Openoffice installiert hatte. Das sind dann auch sofort wieder gut 500MB mehr. Wobei Live-CDs ja auch schon alle Programme mitbringen und auf eine CD passen. Nehmen wir 50% Komprimierung an, kommt man mit meinen jetzt 1,5GB aus. Oder lass es zwei werden.
Fünf GB sollten aber für / reichen, wenn man weiß, welche Programme man will, und nicht für jeden Zweck mehrere installiert. 37 GB reichen auf jeden Fall für mehr als 25GB an persönlichen Daten. Und das ist mehr als man denkt. Die großen Posten sind ja vor allem Videos,Bilder und Spiele (Texturen und Zwischensequenzen, im Grunde wieder Videos und Bilder).


----------



## Schluwel (11. März 2009)

ich hab noch massig frei ^.^


----------



## Bauer87 (11. März 2009)

Wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe, hat Windows enorme Probleme mit Fragmentierung. Vielleicht kann nur freier Platz abgezwackt werden. Dann sollte es halfen, zu defragmentieren. 

Es legt außerdem Swap auf der Systempartition ab. (Das ich das behalten habe, neun Jahre Windows prägen doch.) Wenn der Swap am Ende der Systempartition ist, wirst du sie nicht verkleinern können. (Swap wird ja gebraucht.) Aber ich meine, man kann das irgendwo abstellen...


----------



## fenguri (12. März 2009)

Hast du denn schon versucht ueber den Debian Partitionierer die HD zu Partitionieren ?

Boote doch einfach mal die Debian cd und schau mal was dir waehrend der partitionierung ausgegeben wird.

mfg


----------



## Schluwel (12. März 2009)

so hab jetzt wirklich mehr speicherplatz nach defragmentierung... ich defragmentier jetzt mal alles weil ich noch nie richtig gemacht hab ^^ hier ist bild mit 100GB 2 Partition ^^


----------



## fenguri (12. März 2009)

und ? 
wann gehts an die installation ?
hast du dir schon ueberlegt wo du dir grub installieren willst ?
memstick oder mbr ?

saluti


----------



## Bauer87 (12. März 2009)

Ich wäre für den Klassiker: Eine Diskette.
Diskette drin: Linux bootet.
Diskette draußen: Windows bootet.

Sowas hatte ich früher mit DOS und Windows Und auch damals stad "mit Diskette" für die bessere "User Experience" (Windows 3 war nutzloses Spielzeug).


----------



## fenguri (12. März 2009)

Stimmt, Disketten gibt es ja auch noch


----------



## Schluwel (12. März 2009)

ja nur leider hab ich kein laufwerk ^^

ich denk ich machs auf meine alte Trekstore (40gb) oder nen USB mit 8 GB ^^


----------



## fenguri (13. März 2009)

Ich wuerde Grub dann auf dem usbstick installieren.
Wenn du Probleme mit der Installation hast kannst ja bescheid sagen


----------



## Schluwel (13. März 2009)

klar mach ich aber atm hab ich keine Zeit hab noch scheise viel Hausaufgaben und 2 Referate... und nebenbei will ich das bis morgen fertig haben ^^


----------

